
The Last Ride of Cowboy Bob (2005) - curtis
https://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/the-last-ride-of-cowboy-bob/
======
js2
Probably make a better movie than _The Old Man and The Gun_ (2003).

[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2003/01/27/the-old-man-
an...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2003/01/27/the-old-man-and-the-gun)

------
chiph
Texas Monthly has such good writing. Excellent story.

~~~
wallflower
I’ve always been frightened with “The Talented Mr. Khater”. Just reposted it
since it is a story that really opens your eyes about psychopaths.

[https://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/the-talented-mr-
khater...](https://www.texasmonthly.com/articles/the-talented-mr-khater/)

~~~
dang
If you want another, I ran across
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6492781](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6492781)
last night. A U.S. Marine encounters a serial killer who specializes in
killing Marines. Unexpected twist: the author himself posted the story and
commented in the thread.

Pretty sure I never saw that submission at the time. I am tempted to add it to
the next HN 'highlights' list, but I suppose it's too morbid.

------
mcguire
I remember hearing about the Cowboy Bob robberies, and seeing the security
camera photo. Never heard how it ended, though.

------
twic
I note without comment that this was posted on International Transgender Day
of Visibility.

~~~
exelius
I had the same thought, but I’d be careful about assigning an identity to a
person. It's no better than misgendering a trans person in that you’re
disrespecting their self-identity.

It’s entirely possible the thrill of being Cowboy Bob was simply “being
someone else for a little while” rather than deep gender issues; and we can’t
speak for Peggy Jo.

~~~
atomical
There aren't many female bank robbers. She was taking advantage of that fact
to evade authorities.

